

Two brothers, no fears and $1 billion empire  - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/10/26/black.donald.trumps/index.html

======
kakooljay
"The two African-American business leaders estimate their holdings -- from
hotels to TV stations -- are worth $1 billion. One St. Louis hotel they own
once barred black people."

------
JLaramie
I can see this being successful but essentially see it as a mashup of a webex
type of service and instant messenger...

